#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  What do you think about 2022 IPL?

## சந்தோஷ்

In 2022 IPL there 10 Number Of Teams are participating in the battle. there a 2 new teams that are registered in 2022 IPL so I think this tournament will go very interesting. what do you think which team will get the 2022 championship title!

----------


## Bhavya

2022 IPL will start from 2 April 2022 and last till the 3rd June 2022. And, as you said this year total 10 teams will participate in the IPL matches. The new IPL teams are Ahmedabad Lions and Lucknow Nawabs. These new team additions promising good fun and entertainment for IPL fans. Do you agree with me?

----------


## AhaanaDawn

I'm sure this IPL season going to be fun and exciting. I'm looking forward to the Ahmedabad Lions team performance in this season.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm sure this IPL season going to be fun and exciting. I'm looking forward to the Ahmedabad Lions team performance in this season.


Yes Ahaana, this season seems to be promising with the new additions of teams!

----------

